# Fritierfett



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

Bin ja Fritierfreund

Früher Gastronomie hatten wir ja spezielle Fritierfette..

Heute, mit Klein(s)t-Fritüre nehm ich (Preis) normales Billigöl ausm Supermarkt..

Da man das Öl aus den kleinen Fritüren eh max. 2  -4 mal nehmen kann (je nach Fritiergut)..

Was nehmt ihr, wie seid ihr zufrieden?

Fritierten Fisch (wie fast auch alles andere) find ich schon geil, aber Ölverbrauch wie ein alter Laster find ich nicht so pralle......

Alternati9ven, Tipps, gernbe preiswert, immer her damit..


----------



## Gast (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Erdnussfett ist und bleibt zum fritieren das hochwertigste Fett.
Ich würde nichts andere benutzen.
Und wenn ich schon etwas fritiere dann soll es geschmacklich auch passen und nicht nach Fett schmecken


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Das ging ja fix...

Das ist bei dem billigen Rapsöl auch der Fall (geschmacksneutral) ..

Erdnussöl, siehste, schon mal ein Tipp, hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht. 
DANKE!

Bestimmte Sorte?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Gee nehme ich gerne wenn in der tiefen Pfanne frittiere. Das ist geklärtes Butterschmalz und gibt es u.a. im Asialaden (wobei unser Dorfrewe es auch hat) - kenne kaum ein Fett das so heiss wird. Leider nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

und wie oft kann man das nehmen?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Bis es Fell kriegt. Ghee ist ungekühlt ewig haltbar weil die ganzen verderblichen Stoffe rausgefiltert werden. Da ich in der Pfanne frittiere kam ich bisher nicht in die Verlegenheit es länger als paar Tage aufzuheben da mein Weibchen sonst meutern würde.
*ed*
Zwei kilo kriegt man im Netz für 30 EUR


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

merci


----------



## Gast (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Spielt keine Rolle, einfach gehärtetes Erdnussfett und man bringt Top Ergebnisse auf den Tisch.
Hattest du früher nichts mit Gastrononie zu tun ?
Da benötigt man doch auch Fett mit hohem Rauchpunkt.
Erdnussfett kann bis 230 Grad ab.
Wird viel zum fritieren in der Bäckerei benutzt, eben weil man darin auch viel länger backen kann bis es gewechselt werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Wir hatten damals Spezialfritierfette im 10 Liter Pack - für mich als Single - wenn auch Frit-Fan - etwas viel

Daher frag ich ja nach haushaltsüblichen Fetten und Erfahrungen..


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

für die arme Schwabenseele eine günstigere Alternative-  selber machn


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

da hab ich auch mal lecker bock drauf.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-hixIBh96k


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Also kann man auch Rapsöl zum Fritieren nehmen? Wir haben aktuell eine neue Friteuse und da soll flüssiges Öl rein. Wir haben aber noch das feste und wenn das alle ist müssten wir umsteigen auf flüssig. 

Wir haen uns eine mit seperaten Öltank gekauft. Nach dem Fritieren läuft das Öl durch Filter in ein speziellen Behälter. Die Reste bleiben oben in der Friteuse und werden mit weg gereinigt. Ich finde das klasse. So kommen die Krümel aus dem Öl. Das Öl könnte mit dem Behälter im Kühlschrank kalt gehalten werden.


----------



## harzsalm (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Wir verwenden Palmin(Hartfett) und verwenden das Fett nur 7 mal um es dann zu entsorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

ja da kömmt ja was - bin wohl nicht der einzige Fritürenfan ;-)))

DANKE!!


----------



## iGude (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Hah, es geht ums kochen ergo frittieren ....

Genau mein Ding!

Also, die ganze raffinierten Öle, zum frittieren geeignet sind wirklich Mist. Ich könnte jetzt hier jede Menge chemische Zusammenhänge beschreiben, die dies belegen. Ich Machs kurz. Ja, die Öle sind hitzefest (über 200 Grad), dafür aber schon durch die Bearbeitung so richtig "getötet".

Erdnussöl wäre eine Alternative, allerdings nicht ganz so empfehlenswert für Kartoffelprodukte etc. Auch das einfach mal so hinnehmen. 

So, jetzt stehe ich hier aber in der Bringschuld!

Kochen ist immer Chemie, somit ist ein sehr gutes Frittieröl  eine Mischung.

Ein Drittel billiges Olivenöl (kein extra Vergine), ein Drittel nicht raffiniertes Rapsöl und ein Drittel normales Sonnenblumenöl.

Dieses Öl ist geschmacklich, finanziell mein Favorit.

Das Öl immer durchsieben und kalt lagern, dann kann man es oft verwenden. Die dunkle Färbung beeinflusst nicht die Ergebnisse. 

Wie erkenne ich nun wann das Öl weg muss ....


Ganz klar, man riecht es. 

So, viel Spass beim Kampf mit der Fritte.

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Chemiker oder Koch??

Klasse Tipp ..


PS:
Riechen ist eh klar...


PPS::
Wer mal originool Fishn Chips machen will:
Mit Rindertalg fritieren.

Würds aber im Sommer im Freien machen....

Aus Schottland hab ich mal fritierten  Marsriegel mitbekommen im Feresehen, die haben auch Rindertalg genommen.

Steht noch auf meiner Liste...

Aber mit gings ja um haushaltstechnisch verwendbares Fett/Öl, nicht Sauereien ;.)))


----------



## iGude (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Nein, nur mit einigen Köchen zutun gehabt. 

Beruflich ganz woanders angesiedelt, aber auch da gilt Chemie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



iGude schrieb:


> Nein, nur mit einigen Köchen zutun gehabt.
> 
> Beruflich ganz woanders angesiedelt, aber auch da gilt Chemie.



#6#6#6


----------



## feuer110 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Also ich bezieh   mein Fritierfett  immer aus den NL   die sind uns um  Lichtjahre vorraus  was das fritieren angeht .
nochmal  günstiger als hier hält wesentlich  länger und geschmacklich noch neutraler - wenn das überhaupt  möglich ist.
Gibts  meist im 3 l  Kanister   in dickflüssiger  Form.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

@Feuer110, haste mal ein Bild vom Kanister: Da Emlichheim ja nicht so weit von mir weg ist kann ich das hier an der Grenze sicherlich auch besorgen.

Ansonsten ist die drittel Version von Igude so ungesehen schon mein Favorit. Weil die Menge muss genau in die Friteuse.

Apropo Fisch in der Friteuse. In meiner Jugend hat ein früherer Weltmeister im Angeln der bei uns im Ort wohnt, und mit derem Sohn ich befreundet war, immer kleine Barsche die sein Sohn und ich mit kleinen Zockern die wir selbst gebaut haben, so komplett wie die waren inkl Innereien in die Friteuse gehauen. Wurden natürlich geschuppt. Aber lecker war das. Habe ich komplett aus den Augen verloren. Sollte man mal wieder machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

naja, ausnehmen tät ich schon ,-))

DAvon ab interessiert mich das Hollandfett  auch!


----------



## Gast (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Einfach auf Longlife achten
Da gibt es mittlerweile halbflüssige Fette die eine bis zu 4 fach höhere Standzeit haben.
Ist wie beim Öl fürs Auto :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Sollte auch mindestens 3 mal länger halten bei dem Preis, wenns 3-mal teuerer als Öl ist ;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Zum frittieren nehme ich oft ein preiswertes Sonnenblumenöl, oder auch bei manchen Speisen gezielt Schmalz. 

Olivenöl habe ich immer mit einem unangenehmen Eigengeschmack wahrgenommen, so daß ich heute in einem neutralen Öl frittiere  und dann nur mit einem kleinen Schuss hochwertigem, leckerem anrichten. Da bleiben dann auch alle wertvollen Inhaltsstoffe erhalten.

Warum ich ein hochwertiges Öl so hoch erhitzen sollte, leuchtet mir nicht ein, da kann ich gleich ein raffiniertes, oder warm gepresstes verwenden.

Butterschmalz machen wir immer wieder mal selbst.

Geschmacklich macht es meiner Meinung nach oft wenig Unterschied,  ob man in reinem Butterschmalz frittiert,  oder ein neutrales Pflanzenöl mit einem guten Löffel davon aromatisiert.


----------



## Piere (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Ich lasse nach dem Fritieren das Öl ab und nutze es in der Küche (außer Salat).
Bis zum nächsten Fritieren ist es meist ganz oder fast verbraucht. Habe deshalb kein Öl zu entsorgen.
Habe allerdings eine Friteuse mit nur etwas mehr als 1 L Fassungsvermögen (Rondo).


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Da kriegste dann aber je nachdem, was Du fritiert hast, nen "Fehlgeschmack" . wobei das bei einmaligen nutzen gehen mag, das weiter als Bratöl zu nutzen.

Oft fritieren darfste dann aber nicht ;-)))


----------



## Gast (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Gibt es keine Pölfahrzeuge mehr ?
Ich kenne noch die Zeit da wurde altes Frittenfett oder Öl von einigen Experten sehr gerne angenommen.
Heute ist das sicher Sondermüll :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

kenn ich noch noch aus meiner Zivildienstzeit, Krankenhausküche...

Wird heute auch noch abgeholt (und bezahlt)..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



iGude schrieb:


> Ein Drittel billiges Olivenöl (kein extra Vergine), ein Drittel nicht raffiniertes Rapsöl und ein Drittel normales Sonnenblumenöl.



Geil, muss ich testen.

Zum fritieren nehme ich bisher immer Sonnenblumenöl oder spezielles Fritieröl.
Nach jedem Gebrauch wird es durch ein Zewa-Tuch gesiebt und kalt gelagert.
Genutzt wird es höchstens 5x, mache meistens nur Kartoffelprodukte in der Friteuse.

In der Pfanne ist Butter, gemischt mit etwas Ö, reines Schmalz oder Butterschmalz mein Favorit.

Butter ist Macht!!:k


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Chemie ist, was stinkt und kracht!!!! :q
Wir hatten einmal kurz ne Fritte fürn 10er aus der Metro für den Balkoneinsatz - gefüttert mit Palmin... War nicht so der Bringer! Dafür war das Saubermachen und Entsorgen ein Kinderspiel! :q
Ich bin aber, wenn schon mal frittiert wird, auch ein Freund von Erdnussöl für Bommes und Butterschmalz für Fisch und Hähnchenzeugs.


----------



## Piere (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kriegste dann aber je nachdem, was Du fritiert hast, nen "Fehlgeschmack" . wobei das bei einmaligen nutzen gehen mag, das weiter als Bratöl zu nutzen.
> 
> Oft fritieren darfste dann aber nicht ;-)))



Meine Ausführung bezog sich auf Pommes, nur einmalig fritiert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kenn ich noch noch aus meiner Zivildienstzeit, Krankenhausküche...
> 
> Wird heute auch noch abgeholt (und bezahlt)..



ach  so heißt das Heute;-))


----------



## feuer110 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

hallo gpsjunki, 
das Fett bekomste  auch in Denekamp  beim Aldi NL  - gelber Kanister wenn du eh  da bist praktischerweise  mit  allerlei  Friteusengut  eindecken  25er pack Fricandeln  kosten da soviel wie hier 5 daber das weiste Als Nordhorner  eh .  Vom Frischfleisch , Alkohol und auch Torten  eher die Finger lassen! aber alles was mit Friteuse zu tun hat und auch Chinesisches Fastfoot  Essen da  sind sie uns einfach vorraus.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Wir haben jetzt seit ein paar Monaten eine Heißluftfritteuse. Konnte es mir erst nicht richtig vorstellen, ob das was ist aber, Fritten sind so wie die, die man im Fett ertränkt, selbst Hähnchen geht prima mit einem halben Esslöffel Öl. Selbst Bratwurst wird super, allerdings sprüh ich da vorher ganz wenig Öl drauf. Geschmacklich gut allerdings dauert es etwas länger als in der Fritteuse (Fritten ca. 20 Minuten, je nach Dicke).


----------



## iGude (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt seit ein paar Monaten eine Heißluftfritteuse. Konnte es mir erst nicht richtig vorstellen, ob das was ist aber, Fritten sind so wie die, die man im Fett ertränkt, selbst Hähnchen geht prima mit einem halben Esslöffel Öl. Selbst Bratwurst wird super, allerdings sprüh ich da vorher ganz wenig Öl drauf. Geschmacklich gut allerdings dauert es etwas länger als in der Fritteuse (Fritten ca. 20 Minuten, je nach Dicke).



Womit die Erkentniss steigt, man könnte das dann so auch im Ofen zubereiten.  Mit mehr Platz, bessere Temperaturwahl etc.


----------



## Gast (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



feuer110 schrieb:


> Vom Frischfleisch , Alkohol und auch Torten  eher die Finger lassen!


Naja, Dosenbier ohne Pfand hat schon was.
Da karren die Camper den Sommer über ganze Anhänger voll von raus


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Glaub nicht, dass das im Ofen auch so funktioniert, die Heißluftfritteuse ist ja im Prinzip ein geschlossenes Behältnis, in dem dann das "Fett-Luftgemisch" verwirbelt wird und wegen der Temperatur, unsere lässt sich stufenlos zwischen 80° und 200° einstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*

Wie man da klassische selber gemachte Pommes mit 2 mal fritieren hinkriegen soll bei so langen Garzeiten??

Ich bleib beim klassischen Fettbad...


----------



## iGude (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fritierfett*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass das im Ofen auch so funktioniert, die Heißluftfritteuse ist ja im Prinzip ein geschlossenes Behältnis, in dem dann das "Fett-Luftgemisch" verwirbelt wird und wegen der Temperatur, unsere lässt sich stufenlos zwischen 80° und 200° einstellen.



Beim Ofen nennt sich das Heißluft. Die Tür ist (in der Regel) auch zu.  Und die Temperatur geht bis 250 Grad.

Vorteil an Deinem Gerät wäre eben, dass der Ofen zur freien Verfügung steht, für andere Leckereien.


----------

